# Suspended and ignored by investigation team



## Skiiman720

On Saturday I received an email stating that my account was put on hold pending investigation due to a Rider complaint. When I replied asking what the complaint was not only did they refuse to tell me but after trying to email them for information a couple more times to no avail they wouldn't even reply back at all and now just a little over three days later they still refuse to answer my emails.Finally a driver support rep admitted to me that the original message thread from the investigation department is still open and that they are indeed flat out ignoring me.Also the driver support reps seem to have a script to help them dance around having to answer legitimate questions that either they don't have answers to or Uber doesn't want answered. The same exact thing happens and is said every time I call them and they have no information other than what I already know. Like a broken record.The First time they said the investigation would be complete in 24 hours,after 24 hours they said it takes 24 to 48 hours,now after more than 72 hours they're telling me there is no time frame on the investigations and never was. The time frames are the only thing that changed each time I called. And on top of it there is nobody above driver support apparently. No way to contact anyone from the investigation team. Lol I have to try to laugh to keep from crying or beating my head against the wall which is what it feels like after dealing with this for 3 straight days.Needless to say I am really beside myself over this. Lost 3 days of income so far including Saturday night the busiest night of course and at a very bad time for me. I am a standup,honest and friendly guy, I don't do drugs or drink alcohol. And I am a safe driver and my record proves that.And with a 4.96 star rating, 2065 trips in just over one and a half years with many compliments and no prior complaints I can't even imagine what I could have done to piss somebody off so bad. The fact of the matter is there are sick people out there that get off on trying to ruin or disrupt other people's lives. Some that just love to complain and people that no matter what you do for them or how good/comfortabel/smooth the trip is they are going to complain. And As more of these sick people realize or learn that all it takes is a false report to get a driver canned the faster drivers will be dropping like flies with this bizarre and unreasonable policy that Uber has in place. Uber and Lyft have an overabundance of drivers now but they better hope it doesn't get depleted over this and many other policies they have in place or have recently changed to benefit them and hurt the Riders and the drivers. You just can't please everybody but I certainly try my best with all my Riders and I can say i have never had a confrontation with any of them. The sad thing is other than a dash cam which I still haven't gotten, drivers have 0 protection from people like this and even with a dash cam you're not fully protected.I totally get and agree that with serious accusations they have to put accounts on hold and investigate but in my case and I'm sure many others I feel I deserve and have a right to know what I'm being accused of at least.Uber really needs to reevaluate their policy on this and come up with a better one that's not one-sided. I'm all about protection of the riders and the drivers alike but it has to be fair.And after reading other stories don't have a lot of faith that they are going to fairly resolve this and get me back on the road.How can a one-sided investigation be fair?Probably doesn't matter anymore anyway because as this carries on as a mystery to me the more frustrated I get the more I speak my mind and that's never good. But I've about had it. The only thing I can say and it's not good is that after doing a little research and reading other people's stories I know I'm not alone on this and it's actually common.The only thing is in most of the other stories I've read the driver knew what they were being suspended and investigated for. I still don't. All I know is that my account is on hold due to passenger complaint. Actual complaint is a secret so far.According to drivers support it's a temporary hold, One support rep called it waitlisted. With no time frame on completion of investigation or reinstatement. I still drive for Lyft but they do not have much of a market in my area. Not near as much as Uber does. And lyft is still a little bit cheaper for the Riders. At least in my area.It's going to be a struggle until I find a new job and or Uber reinstates me. And to be honest I have no faith that Uber is going to reinstate me based on the way they've handled this and many other cases like it so far. Very unprofessional to say the least for a giant company like this. Not so much that it's happening but they they are so blatant about it and are not even trying to justify most of it. Anyway sorry for rambling but Thanks for letting me share,it does help a little and good luck to all of you still driving. Hopefully Uber will do the right thing for me and the many many others that are being wrongfully accused of things they didn't do.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

Skiiman720 said:


> On Saturday I received an email stating that my account was put on hold pending investigation due to a Rider complaint. When I replied asking what the complaint was not only did they refuse to tell me but after trying to email them for information a couple more times to no avail they wouldn't even reply back at all and now just a little over three days later they still refuse to answer my emails.Finally a driver support rep admitted to me that the original message thread from the investigation department is still open and that they are indeed flat out ignoring me.Also the driver support reps seem to have a script to help them dance around having to answer legitimate questions that either they don't have answers to or Uber doesn't want answered. The same exact thing happens and is said every time I call them and they have no information other than what I already know. Like a broken record.The First time they said the investigation would be complete in 24 hours,after 24 hours they said it takes 24 to 48 hours,now after more than 72 hours they're telling me there is no time frame on the investigations and never was. The time frames are the only thing that changed each time I called. And on top of it there is nobody above driver support apparently. No way to contact anyone from the investigation team. Lol I have to try to laugh to keep from crying or beating my head against the wall which is what it feels like after dealing with this for 3 straight days.Needless to say I am really beside myself over this. Lost 3 days of income so far including Saturday night the busiest night of course and at a very bad time for me. I am a standup,honest and friendly guy, I don't do drugs or drink alcohol. And I am a safe driver and my record proves that.And with a 4.96 star rating, 2065 trips in just over one and a half years with many compliments and no prior complaints I can't even imagine what I could have done to piss somebody off so bad. The fact of the matter is there are sick people out there that get off on trying to ruin or disrupt other people's lives. Some that just love to complain and people that no matter what you do for them or how good/comfortabel/smooth the trip is they are going to complain. And As more of these sick people realize or learn that all it takes is a false report to get a driver canned the faster drivers will be dropping like flies with this bizarre and unreasonable policy that Uber has in place. Uber and Lyft have an overabundance of drivers now but they better hope it doesn't get depleted over this and many other policies they have in place or have recently changed to benefit them and hurt the Riders and the drivers. You just can't please everybody but I certainly try my best with all my Riders and I can say i have never had a confrontation with any of them. The sad thing is other than a dash cam which I still haven't gotten, drivers have 0 protection from people like this and even with a dash cam you're not fully protected.I totally get and agree that with serious accusations they have to put accounts on hold and investigate but in my case and I'm sure many others I feel I deserve and have a right to know what I'm being accused of at least.Uber really needs to reevaluate their policy on this and come up with a better one that's not one-sided. I'm all about protection of the riders and the drivers alike but it has to be fair.And after reading other stories don't have a lot of faith that they are going to fairly resolve this and get me back on the road.How can a one-sided investigation be fair?Probably doesn't matter anymore anyway because as this carries on as a mystery to me the more frustrated I get the more I speak my mind and that's never good. But I've about had it. The only thing I can say and it's not good is that after doing a little research and reading other people's stories I know I'm not alone on this and it's actually common.The only thing is in most of the other stories I've read the driver knew what they were being suspended and investigated for. I still don't. All I know is that my account is on hold due to passenger complaint. Actual complaint is a secret so far.According to drivers support it's a temporary hold, One support rep called it waitlisted. With no time frame on completion of investigation or reinstatement. I still drive for Lyft but they do not have much of a market in my area. Not near as much as Uber does. And lyft is still a little bit cheaper for the Riders. At least in my area.It's going to be a struggle until I find a new job and or Uber reinstates me. And to be honest I have no faith that Uber is going to reinstate me based on the way they've handled this and many other cases like it so far. Very unprofessional to say the least for a giant company like this. Not so much that it's happening but they they are so blatant about it and are not even trying to justify most of it. Anyway sorry for rambling but Thanks for letting me share,it does help a little and good luck to all of you still driving. Hopefully Uber will do the right thing for me and the many many others that are being wrongfully accused of things they didn't do.


Another one bites the dust. Most of us read this story before. Many drivers go through this if they don't quit or die first. I just skimmed over your sob story. Good luck!


----------



## mikes424

I don't understand how they can do an investigation without communicating with the accused.


----------



## NorCalPhil

I cannot investigate this post due to lack of carriage returns.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

mikes424 said:


> I don't understand how they can do an investigation without communicating with the accused.


That is Uber's MO


----------



## NorCalPhil

I'll also say it is par for the course with giant corporations like this. I once worked for a company that took 6 weeks to get me a computer. For 6 weeks I showed up and sat in a cube with a newspaper and my lunch and did absolutely nothing until the computer arrived. Then they started to train me.


----------



## Merc7186

Offer to send them the dashcam footage.

Always Have A Dashcam.


----------



## steveK2016

They aren't actually investigating. It's just a 48 hour temporary suspension. Take the lick and move on.

Oh, and use paragraphs. I read one line and decided to stop. No one is reading that wall.


----------



## Christinebitg

steveK2016 said:


> Oh, and use paragraphs. I read one line and decided to stop.


To the Original Poster: "Breathe!"

And use paragraphs. I read farther than Steve did, but break it up into logical segments, please.

It makes it much easier to read and follow what it is that you're trying to say.

Christine


----------



## LyftNewbie10

Skiiman720 said:


> The fact of the matter is there are sick people out there that get off on trying to ruin or disrupt other people's lives. Some that just love to complain and people that no matter what you do for them or how good/comfortabel/smooth the trip is they are going to complain.


Yes, indeed.

Sorry to hear about what you have endured. This place isn't the best for compassion. 

Obviously and understandably, you are upset. Don't mind the obnoxious comments re: paragraphs/carriage returns.

Maybe shift more focus to Lyft, and try driving in more populated areas. Lyft knows about the scammers; they flag them and are helpful when it comes to crazy and unfair ratings. Uber's support * S U C K S* in this area; their solution is "drive more, and eventually the bad ratings will go away".


----------



## Mista T

there is no investigation. there is no investigation team.they put you on the side until they either want you back or say screw it and you go away.

it sucks.

i highly suggest finding a different job in the meantime. who knows, you might actually be happier doing something else.

good luck.


----------



## Z129

I've added some carriage returns to the OP's post below:

On Saturday I received an email stating that my account was put on hold pending investigation due to a Rider complaint. When I replied asking what the complaint was not only did they refuse to tell me but after trying to email them for information a couple more times to no avail they wouldn't even reply back at all and now just a little over three days later they still refuse to answer my emails.

Finally a driver support rep admitted to me that the original message thread from the investigation department is still open and that they are indeed flat out ignoring me. Also the driver support reps seem to have a script to help them dance around having to answer legitimate questions that either they don't have answers to or Uber doesn't want answered. 

The same exact thing happens and is said every time I call them and they have no information other than what I already know. Like a broken record.The First time they said the investigation would be complete in 24 hours,after 24 hours they said it takes 24 to 48 hours,now after more than 72 hours they're telling me there is no time frame on the investigations and never was. The time frames are the only thing that changed each time I called. 

And on top of it there is nobody above driver support apparently. No way to contact anyone from the investigation team. Lol I have to try to laugh to keep from crying or beating my head against the wall which is what it feels like after dealing with this for 3 straight days.

Needless to say I am really beside myself over this. Lost 3 days of income so far including Saturday night the busiest night of course and at a very bad time for me. I am a standup,honest and friendly guy, I don't do drugs or drink alcohol. And I am a safe driver and my record proves that.

And with a 4.96 star rating, 2065 trips in just over one and a half years with many compliments and no prior complaints I can't even imagine what I could have done to piss somebody off so bad. The fact of the matter is there are sick people out there that get off on trying to ruin or disrupt other people's lives. 

Some that just love to complain and people that no matter what you do for them or how good/comfortabel/smooth the trip is they are going to complain. And As more of these sick people realize or learn that all it takes is a false report to get a driver canned the faster drivers will be dropping like flies with this bizarre and unreasonable policy that Uber has in place. 

Uber and Lyft have an overabundance of drivers now but they better hope it doesn't get depleted over this and many other policies they have in place or have recently changed to benefit them and hurt the Riders and the drivers. 

You just can't please everybody but I certainly try my best with all my Riders and I can say i have never had a confrontation with any of them. The sad thing is other than a dash cam which I still haven't gotten, drivers have 0 protection from people like this and even with a dash cam you're not fully protected.

I totally get and agree that with serious accusations they have to put accounts on hold and investigate but in my case and I'm sure many others I feel I deserve and have a right to know what I'm being accused of at least. Uber really needs to reevaluate their policy on this and come up with a better one that's not one-sided. I'm all about protection of the riders and the drivers alike but it has to be fair.

And after reading other stories don't have a lot of faith that they are going to fairly resolve this and get me back on the road.How can a one-sided investigation be fair? Probably doesn't matter anymore anyway because as this carries on as a mystery to me the more frustrated I get the more I speak my mind and that's never good. But I've about had it. 

The only thing I can say and it's not good is that after doing a little research and reading other people's stories I know I'm not alone on this and it's actually common.

The only thing is in most of the other stories I've read the driver knew what they were being suspended and investigated for. I still don't. All I know is that my account is on hold due to passenger complaint. Actual complaint is a secret so far.According to drivers support it's a temporary hold, One support rep called it waitlisted. With no time frame on completion of investigation or reinstatement. 

I still drive for Lyft but they do not have much of a market in my area. Not near as much as Uber does. And lyft is still a little bit cheaper for the Riders. At least in my area.It's going to be a struggle until I find a new job and or Uber reinstates me. And to be honest I have no faith that Uber is going to reinstate me based on the way they've handled this and many other cases like it so far. Very unprofessional to say the least for a giant company like this. Not so much that it's happening but they they are so blatant about it and are not even trying to justify most of it. 

Anyway sorry for rambling but Thanks for letting me share,it does help a little and good luck to all of you still driving. Hopefully Uber will do the right thing for me and the many many others that are being wrongfully accused of things they didn't do.


----------



## UberBastid

... and really ... do you _want _to work for a company like this?

I mean, jeeze, why can't you go out and get a decent job digging ditches, or inseminating cows, or some other _better _job?
I heard an advertisement on the radio today, from a town advertising for help. A whole town. The city of Elko, Nevada advertised that they need "all types and classifications of workers. From physicians and nurses, to hospitality workers, heavy equipment operators, bus drivers and more. And we offer top dollar and benefits." They went on to say that there were no state income taxes and that most employers were willing to train for many of the jobs.
I bet they don't have a lot of Uber drivers there.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Uber being Uber. Hurry up and wait.


----------



## Z129

Unfortunately you're just going to have to wait until Uber makes their decision. And if it's an accusation of intoxication then there is a mandatory timeout period. And yeah, it probably is just someone trying to get a free ride at your expense.


----------



## tohunt4me

A Union would hold these clowns accountable !

We must have Union Representation and Due Process !


----------



## jgiun1

Everything with Uber is calculated mind games....from new app down to and including the 24/7 support. I swear support is just circles and circles of same speech made to tire you out in the process and go away. 

You don't respond, they might think you don't care. You respond too much and afraid they might not like it and deactivate your azz. 

I'll tell you only thing Uber responds to immediately....the finding of a lost item from the precious pax. Damn it's like 5-10 minutes when you report, message sent out from them. 

Good luck and hope you get back to earning with Christmas around the bend.


----------



## Uber Crack

Z129 said:


> I've added some carriage returns to the OP's post below:
> 
> On Saturday I received an email stating that my account was put on hold pending investigation due to a Rider complaint. When I replied asking what the complaint was not only did they refuse to tell me but after trying to email them for information a couple more times to no avail they wouldn't even reply back at all and now just a little over three days later they still refuse to answer my emails.
> 
> Finally a driver support rep admitted to me that the original message thread from the investigation department is still open and that they are indeed flat out ignoring me. Also the driver support reps seem to have a script to help them dance around having to answer legitimate questions that either they don't have answers to or Uber doesn't want answered.
> 
> The same exact thing happens and is said every time I call them and they have no information other than what I already know. Like a broken record.The First time they said the investigation would be complete in 24 hours,after 24 hours they said it takes 24 to 48 hours,now after more than 72 hours they're telling me there is no time frame on the investigations and never was. The time frames are the only thing that changed each time I called.
> 
> And on top of it there is nobody above driver support apparently. No way to contact anyone from the investigation team. Lol I have to try to laugh to keep from crying or beating my head against the wall which is what it feels like after dealing with this for 3 straight days.
> 
> Needless to say I am really beside myself over this. Lost 3 days of income so far including Saturday night the busiest night of course and at a very bad time for me. I am a standup,honest and friendly guy, I don't do drugs or drink alcohol. And I am a safe driver and my record proves that.
> 
> And with a 4.96 star rating, 2065 trips in just over one and a half years with many compliments and no prior complaints I can't even imagine what I could have done to piss somebody off so bad. The fact of the matter is there are sick people out there that get off on trying to ruin or disrupt other people's lives.
> 
> Some that just love to complain and people that no matter what you do for them or how good/comfortabel/smooth the trip is they are going to complain. And As more of these sick people realize or learn that all it takes is a false report to get a driver canned the faster drivers will be dropping like flies with this bizarre and unreasonable policy that Uber has in place.
> 
> Uber and Lyft have an overabundance of drivers now but they better hope it doesn't get depleted over this and many other policies they have in place or have recently changed to benefit them and hurt the Riders and the drivers.
> 
> You just can't please everybody but I certainly try my best with all my Riders and I can say i have never had a confrontation with any of them. The sad thing is other than a dash cam which I still haven't gotten, drivers have 0 protection from people like this and even with a dash cam you're not fully protected.
> 
> I totally get and agree that with serious accusations they have to put accounts on hold and investigate but in my case and I'm sure many others I feel I deserve and have a right to know what I'm being accused of at least. Uber really needs to reevaluate their policy on this and come up with a better one that's not one-sided. I'm all about protection of the riders and the drivers alike but it has to be fair.
> 
> And after reading other stories don't have a lot of faith that they are going to fairly resolve this and get me back on the road.How can a one-sided investigation be fair? Probably doesn't matter anymore anyway because as this carries on as a mystery to me the more frustrated I get the more I speak my mind and that's never good. But I've about had it.
> 
> The only thing I can say and it's not good is that after doing a little research and reading other people's stories I know I'm not alone on this and it's actually common.
> 
> The only thing is in most of the other stories I've read the driver knew what they were being suspended and investigated for. I still don't. All I know is that my account is on hold due to passenger complaint. Actual complaint is a secret so far.According to drivers support it's a temporary hold, One support rep called it waitlisted. With no time frame on completion of investigation or reinstatement.
> 
> I still drive for Lyft but they do not have much of a market in my area. Not near as much as Uber does. And lyft is still a little bit cheaper for the Riders. At least in my area.It's going to be a struggle until I find a new job and or Uber reinstates me. And to be honest I have no faith that Uber is going to reinstate me based on the way they've handled this and many other cases like it so far. Very unprofessional to say the least for a giant company like this. Not so much that it's happening but they they are so blatant about it and are not even trying to justify most of it.
> 
> Anyway sorry for rambling but Thanks for letting me share,it does help a little and good luck to all of you still driving. Hopefully Uber will do the right thing for me and the many many others that are being wrongfully accused of things they didn't do.


I'm really sorry man.  Let us know what happens.


----------



## New2This

UberBastid said:


> inseminating cows,


----------



## Jufkii

NorCalPhil said:


> I'll also say it is par for the course with giant corporations like this. I once worked for a company that took 6 weeks to get me a computer. For 6 weeks I showed up and sat in a cube with a newspaper and my lunch and did absolutely nothing until the computer arrived. Then they started to train me.


8 weeks for me at a hospital once. Though they did on occasion try to keep me occupied with "busy" tasks like cleaning the break room refrigerator, keeping the employee entrance door free from excess sand and ice melt in the winter,etc. Kept me "occupied" for an hour or so some times.


----------



## Skiiman720

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Another one bites the dust. Most of us read this story before. Many drivers go through this if they don't quit or die first. I just skimmed over your sob story. Good luck!


Yeah I understand.I know it was long but damn it felt good to get it out And if you had read it I did apologize in the end.And I did acknowledge that I'm learning this is very common and I'm not alone. But I don't blame you For not reading.I might not have read it either.I just wanted to get it out to vent,get some more input And just share my story for those who didn't care to read it.Thanks and good luck to you as well.



mikes424 said:


> I don't understand how they can do an investigation without communicating with the accused.


Exactly!



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> That is Uber's MO


Sad!



Merc7186 said:


> Offer to send them the dashcam footage.
> 
> Always Have A Dashcam.


Yeah that's where I messed up because I never got one but believe me I'm getting one now.Even if they don't reinstate me.


----------



## UberBastid

New2This said:


> View attachment 273579


Somebody has to do it.
Face the wrong end of a cow, go elbow deep and ...

But, its still a better job than driving an Uber car for pennies.


----------



## Skiiman720

Christinebitg said:


> To the Original Poster: "Breathe!"
> 
> And use paragraphs. I read farther than Steve did, but break it up into logical segments, please.
> 
> It makes it much easier to read and follow what it is that you're trying to say.
> 
> Christine


Yes I'm sorry.I can see how that can be annoying. I was actually out and about and did it on my phone using mostly the microphone I did very little editing.I'll try to remember that the next time.


----------



## Skiiman720

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Yes, indeed.
> 
> Sorry to hear about what you have endured. This place isn't the best for compassion.
> 
> Obviously and understandably, you are upset. Don't mind the obnoxious comments re: paragraphs/carriage returns.
> 
> Maybe shift more focus to Lyft, and try driving in more populated areas. Lyft knows about the scammers; they flag them and are helpful when it comes to crazy and unfair ratings. Uber's support * S U C K S* in this area; their solution is "drive more, and eventually the bad ratings will go away".


Thank you! 
And no,this or any other place on the Internet is a good place for compassion and to be honest with you I wasn't really looking for any.Just sharing my story like many others did,mostly just to learn.And over the last 4 days of reasearch and being ghosted by Uber I've learned a lot.Haters are gonna be haters and thanks to everyone else for your input and support.
As I look for another job I am focusing on lyft for now but as I said in the original post It's a tough market for lyft down here.I'm hoping that will change because Lyft is indeed still a bit better than Uber in some ways.
As far as my ratings I didn't need to drive more to make bad ratings go away because my ratings are great as they are.Again I know I'm not alone and that's part of what makes this frustrating,a lot of people going through this including myself have great ratings.It would be a little more understandable if the ratings were poor.


----------



## touberornottouber

And people keep talking about how we don't need a union of some sort. Yeah it may not be perfect but read it again and compare. 4.96 rating, thousands of trips. And this is how you get treated?


----------



## Skiiman720

jgiun1 said:


> Everything with Uber is calculated mind games....from new app down to and including the 24/7 support. I swear support is just circles and circles of same speech made to tire you out in the process and go away.
> 
> You don't respond, they might think you don't care. You respond too much and afraid they might not like it and deactivate your azz.
> 
> I'll tell you only thing Uber responds to immediately....the finding of a lost item from the precious pax. Damn it's like 5-10 minutes when you report, message sent out from them.
> 
> Good luck and hope you get back to earning with Christmas around the bend.


Thank You!

The driver support reps certainly do try to run you in circles Until they tire you out.The story is just about identical Every time I call. And when I call them out on it they get so mad because it's true. I don't know whether to blame them because they're part of the game Or to feel sorry for them because the cowards on the investigation team Leave them in the dark and hide behind Their computer screens With no way to contact them.

And yes they respond only to what's convenient for them.


----------



## Skiiman720

Mista T said:


> there is no investigation. there is no investigation team.they put you on the side until they either want you back or say screw it and you go away.
> 
> it sucks.
> 
> i highly suggest finding a different job in the meantime. who knows, you might actually be happier doing something else.
> 
> good luck.


 Even if they don't reinstate me it is most likely is a blessing in disguise but I'm not gonna let it go. If they do reinstate me I'm still going to look for a better job and just do Uber and Lyft on weekends,holidays and special events when it's somewhat worth it. nless you are already rich and it's not about the money and you're just doing it for fun then I don't believe it's possible to make a living Driving for Uber or Lyft full time.It works until your car dies in 2 years .



UberBastid said:


> ... and really ... do you _want _to work for a company like this?
> 
> I mean, jeeze, why can't you go out and get a decent job digging ditches, or inseminating cows, or some other _better _job?
> I heard an advertisement on the radio today, from a town advertising for help. A whole town. The city of Elko, Nevada advertised that they need "all types and classifications of workers. From physicians and nurses, to hospitality workers, heavy equipment operators, bus drivers and more. And we offer top dollar and benefits." They went on to say that there were no state income taxes and that most employers were willing to train for many of the jobs.
> I bet they don't have a lot of Uber drivers there.


First of all I didn't think I worked for Uber. I thought I worked for myself and was just using their platform.
Second of all try to consider a legitimate reason someone is not out doing many of those jobs you mentioned Instead of just assuming they are lazy because that's what it seems you're doing here.
I've done physical labor All my life, And have reasons why I can't anymore which are none of your business And it's also none of your business what I'm doing to better myself . So please take a step back And think about that.



Uber Crack said:


> I'm really sorry man.  Let us know what happens.


Thank you! I will give updates when I get them, If I get them.Four full days now and still completely ghosted by Ubers so called incident response team.


----------



## New2This

UberBastid said:


> Somebody has to do it.
> Face the wrong end of a cow, go elbow deep and ...
> 
> But, its still a better job than driving an Uber car for pennies.


I thought it was something else. This is way less fun. Never mind.


----------



## Skiiman720

Update: Just received this email from Uber. I am reactivated but still have no clue what I supposedly did that was so serious. And they refuse to tell me.


----------



## Z129

Skiiman720 said:


> Update: Just received this email from Uber. I am reactivated but still have no clue what I supposedly did that was so serious. And they refuse to tell me.


They are saying you touched a passenger. Don't touch the passengers and don't touch yourself in front of passengers. Get a dash cam to protect yourself from these sort of accusations. Won't help you not get deactivated, but it can certainly help you should an accusation go beyond Uber Support.


----------



## touberornottouber

Z129 said:


> They are saying you touched a passenger. Don't touch the passengers and don't touch yourself in front of passengers. Get a dash cam to protect yourself from these sort of accusations. Won't help you not get deactivated, but it can certainly help you should an accusation go beyond Uber Support.


Also if you didn't touch a passenger in any way I would continue to fight it with them because note the last part. Basically they are saying "We will let it go this time but if another passenger makes a (false) report 1,000 trips from now we will permanently deactivate you." Uber uses past reports as "evidence" against you. So if you are innocent then continue fighting, offer dash cam footage, etc. Tell them you want it off your record completely because you are absolutely not guilty of any such thing (assuming you aren't).


----------



## Skiiman720

Z129 said:


> They are saying you touched a passenger. Don't touch the passengers and don't touch yourself in front of passengers. Get a dash cam to protect yourself from these sort of accusations. Won't help you not get deactivated, but it can certainly help you should an accusation go beyond Uber Support.


At first They wouldn't say what the accusation was. But after pushing A little bit They finally told me It was some sort of physical contact But not exactly what kind of physical contact.It doesn't matter either way But was it sexual Did I supposedly hit someone etc... Either way It's ridiculous nd sad that somebody would do that.

Being that they Reactivated me clearly there was no investigation because there was no proof Because it didn't happen . I told them this was totally false and asked them how I protect myself from false accusations like this And they won't answer that question.So yeah next false accusation And I'm done with Uber and there's no way to protect myself even with the dash Cam. I'm still getting one though.


----------



## Mista T

I bet you touched a service dog, didn't you? Admit it. Tried to pet it, right?

They take these matters very seriously, Michael!


----------



## UberBastid

Skiiman720 said:


> First of all I didn't think I worked for Uber. I thought I worked for myself and was just using their platform.
> Second of all try to consider a legitimate reason someone is not out doing many of those jobs you mentioned Instead of just assuming they are lazy because that's what it seems you're doing here.
> I've done physical labor All my life, And have reasons why I can't anymore which are none of your business And it's also none of your business what I'm doing to better myself . So please take a step back And think about that.


OK. I stood back and thought.
Let's do a case study.

A 64 y.o. male. College educated. Had multiple surgeries on back and hip. Pretty much crippled up. Unemployable this last decade. 25 year old kids graduating college and can't get a job. Economy sucks. Employers have their pick of young, easy to overwork, willing to work for nothing ... what do they want with this used-up old man? They don't.

Now, ten years later, the citizens were finally wise enough to elect a business man to a position of power where he can make a difference in everybody's life. The economy is booming. There are more jobs than people to fill them. Not all of these jobs require physical ability. Employers also need people who can think, analyse, come to a conclusion and execute. Employers need people who can operate a cash register, can enter figures into a software program so that payroll can be done, enter numbers into a program so that they can bill their customers, enter numbers in a program so that they can pay their bills. They need people to dispatch loads of cargo, take orders over the phone, make hotel reservations, and many, many more. These jobs are not (for the most part) minimum wage jobs and require training of less than four weeks.

It has nothing to do with 'lazy'. I never considered that. I think it has a lot to do with inertia. 
*Inertia* (noun) - the tendency for an object at rest to remain at rest until and unless an outside force is applied to it.
Do you suffer from inertia? 
Does the outside force have to be being deactivated? Your car dying? An auto accident? An assault?

All I'm saying is that there is better for you out there. Go look. Take a course on line to learn a software program. There ARE better jobs out there - believe it or not.

BTW: our case study above is me. I drove Uber for a long time; almost three years. Over 4000 trips, with a 4.83 rating. I did that because I _had _to. Now, I don't have to any more, so I don't. We have a lady working in our office as a receptionist ... she is blind, and does a great job.

YOU need to overcome your feelings of inertia. If you want, I will be glad to kick you in the ass to get you out there and looking for a _good _job. If you want to work for yourself, good, do it. Find a need - and fill it. Self-employment is difficult in states like the ones we live in, but the same businessman-in-charge has made it much easier on the federal level.

Uber is a dead end, with a very difficult turn-around. 
Don't you see that?
And, if you do -- why don't you _do _something?


----------



## Mista T

Inertia is a good word.

I will add "comfort zone".

Human nature makes it easier for people to stay in their comfort zone than to get out, even if they acknowledge that better things await with a little effort. See this all the time in life... why don't people give up drugs, cigarettes, alcohol? Comfort zone.


----------



## Skiiman720

Mista T said:


> Inertia is a good word.
> 
> I will add "comfort zone".
> 
> Human nature makes it easier for people to stay in their comfort zone than to get out, even if they acknowledge that better things await with a little effort. See this all the time in life... why don't people give up drugs, cigarettes, alcohol? Comfort zone.


Bad example. I never did drugs and gave up both cigarettes and alcohol. Easily I might add.It has nothing to do with comfort zone.



UberBastid said:


> OK. I stood back and thought.
> Let's do a case study.
> 
> A 64 y.o. male. College educated. Had multiple surgeries on back and hip. Pretty much crippled up. Unemployable this last decade. 25 year old kids graduating college and can't get a job. Economy sucks. Employers have their pick of young, easy to overwork, willing to work for nothing ... what do they want with this used-up old man? They don't.
> 
> Now, ten years later, the citizens were finally wise enough to elect a business man to a position of power where he can make a difference in everybody's life. The economy is booming. There are more jobs than people to fill them. Not all of these jobs require physical ability. Employers also need people who can think, analyse, come to a conclusion and execute. Employers need people who can operate a cash register, can enter figures into a software program so that payroll can be done, enter numbers into a program so that they can bill their customers, enter numbers in a program so that they can pay their bills. They need people to dispatch loads of cargo, take orders over the phone, make hotel reservations, and many, many more. These jobs are not (for the most part) minimum wage jobs and require training of less than four weeks.
> 
> It has nothing to do with 'lazy'. I never considered that. I think it has a lot to do with inertia.
> *Inertia* (noun) - the tendency for an object at rest to remain at rest until and unless an outside force is applied to it.
> Do you suffer from inertia?
> Does the outside force have to be being deactivated? Your car dying? An auto accident? An assault?
> 
> All I'm saying is that there is better for you out there. Go look. Take a course on line to learn a software program. There ARE better jobs out there - believe it or not.
> 
> BTW: our case study above is me. I drove Uber for a long time; almost three years. Over 4000 trips, with a 4.83 rating. I did that because I _had _to. Now, I don't have to any more, so I don't. We have a lady working in our office as a receptionist ... she is blind, and does a great job.
> 
> YOU need to overcome your feelings of inertia. If you want, I will be glad to kick you in the ass to get you out there and looking for a _good _job. If you want to work for yourself, good, do it. Find a need - and fill it. Self-employment is difficult in states like the ones we live in, but the same businessman-in-charge has made it much easier on the federal level.
> 
> Uber is a dead end, with a very difficult turn-around.
> Don't you see that?
> And, if you do -- why don't you _do _something?


Of course I know that. But again you have no clue. Everybody's personal situation is different so until you know their personal situation and why they might or might not do certain things then maybe you should keep quiet. I know what I have to do and I don't need to be told by you or anybody else what it is.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

You know the answer. Dash cam.


----------



## Skiiman720

Sacto Burbs said:


> You know the answer. Dash cam.


Yes I'm shopping for one as we speak.it's not going to help me in the future with Uber but still good to have. Just having a hard time picking one LOL


----------



## UberBastid

Skiiman720 said:


> Of course I know that. But again you have no clue. Everybody's personal situation is different so until you know their personal situation and why they might or might not do certain things then maybe you should keep quiet. I know what I have to do and I don't need to be told by you or anybody else what it is.


Then why are you here?
Sympathy?
Wrong spot for that.

I misunderstood I guess. Thought you might want a potential solution. 
But, my last post was not just for you.
It was for many, many others that read these boards.

Maybe _one _other future ex-rideshare driver heard me. 
And, "sit down and shut up" has never, ever worked on me. 
Cute of you to try though.


----------



## Skiiman720

UberBastid said:


> Then why are you here?
> Sympathy?
> Wrong spot for that.
> 
> I misunderstood I guess. Thought you might want a potential solution.
> But, my last post was not just for you.
> It was for many, many others that read these boards.
> 
> Maybe _one _other future ex-rideshare driver heard me.
> And, "sit down and shut up" has never, ever worked on me.
> Cute of you to try though.


I'm here to share mine and read about other people's similar stories and outcomes not sympathy and I certainly don't need life advice from you. It's cute that you think I did though. Have a nice day.



Mista T said:


> I bet you touched a service dog, didn't you? Admit it. Tried to pet it, right?
> 
> They take these matters very seriously, Michael!


Lol As do I. No more fist bumps or handshakes.


----------



## UberBastid

Skiiman720 said:


> I'm here to share mine and read about other people's similar stories and outcomes not sympathy and I certainly don't need life advice from you. It's cute that you think I did though. Have a nice day.


Well, there are a LOT of similar stories here. And they all end the same.

But know this: If you stick with this job, you will eventually be deactivated. Uber does not want or need experienced drivers. We are the first to go. Newbies don't usually get DA'd. Only the old dogs that are experienced and figure out how to make a buck. Uber doesn't want us.

So, if you stick with it long enough, at a time when you can _least _afford it, you will be fired. 
Or you'll get t-boned in an intersection and insurance will cover half of it.
Or you get the piss pounded out of you by some dirt bag gangbangers.
Or the engine in your car will blow up.
Or some Barbie will point to you and say 'he touched me', and you'll learn that even bail bondsmen don't wanna deal with sex crimes.


----------



## reg barclay

I believe standard Uber procedure in these kinds of pax accusations is to suspend and 'investigate' for 48 hours ,then reactivate. If the driver gets more accusations of the same nature (no idea how many or how frequently), then there is danger of full account deactivation.


----------



## Skiiman720

UberBastid said:


> Well, there are a LOT of similar stories here. And they all end the same.
> 
> But know this: If you stick with this job, you will eventually be deactivated. Uber does not want or need experienced drivers. We are the first to go. Newbies don't usually get DA'd. Only the old dogs that are experienced and figure out how to make a buck. Uber doesn't want us.
> 
> So, if you stick with it long enough, at a time when you can _least _afford it, you will be fired.
> Or you'll get t-boned in an intersection and insurance will cover half of it.
> Or you get the piss pounded out of you by some dirt bag gangbangers.
> Or the engine in your car will blow up.
> Or some Barbie will point to you and say 'he touched me', and you'll learn that even bail bondsmen don't wanna deal with sex crimes.


Well I've learned enough to know that I can't count on Uber and have to move on but until I find that I'll do it until they suspend me permanently.

Clearly they don't care how they portray themselves because if they're so concerned about safety you'd think they would rather keep the experienced,proven Uber vets over younger inexperienced unproven new or young driver.

That being said I agree with you although that approach by Uber makes no sense at all.

In the meantime I'm going to get a good dash cam before I pick up any more Riders for Uber or Lyft. May not help in the event of another false accusation as far as Uber or Lyft goes but it could help in a false sex crime accusation.


----------



## Z129

UberBastid said:


> Well, there are a LOT of similar stories here. And they all end the same.
> 
> But know this: If you stick with this job, you will eventually be deactivated. Uber does not want or need experienced drivers. We are the first to go. Newbies don't usually get DA'd. Only the old dogs that are experienced and figure out how to make a buck. Uber doesn't want us.
> 
> So, if you stick with it long enough, at a time when you can _least _afford it, you will be fired.
> Or you'll get t-boned in an intersection and insurance will cover half of it.
> Or you get the piss pounded out of you by some dirt bag gangbangers.
> Or the engine in your car will blow up.
> Or some Barbie will point to you and say 'he touched me', and you'll learn that even bail bondsmen don't wanna deal with sex crimes.


A couple of those things can be avoided or at least dealt with. You can get properly insured so if you do get t-boned you'll be financially compensated. You can onboard with other gig-economy companies so you keep getting paid should the Uber gig cease without warning.
And, of course, a dashcam will shut up Barbie and keep that lie from spreading once the police see the video.

A little preparation reduces a lot of the stresses associated with our job.


----------



## UberBastid

reg barclay said:


> I believe standard Uber procedure in these kinds of pax accusations is to suspend and 'investigate' for 48 hours ,then reactivate. If the driver gets more accusations of the same nature (no idea how many or how frequently), then there is danger of full account deactivation.


Yes. I've been DA'd and reinstated a couple of times. And, I didn't initiate contact with them. Woke up and got the old 'sidelined' message and shrugged and figured 'well it's my turn, and about time too' and took wifey to a movie. A few days later I'm back on.
Once they called me. It was about a service animal that I didn't pick up. 
Blind people are easy to shuffle. LoL
I just did the "don't know what you're talking about" thing, and they put me back on.
But, it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Skiiman720

Z129 said:


> A couple of those things can be avoided or at least dealt with. You can get properly insured so if you do get t-boned you'll be financially compensated. You can onboard with other gig-economy companies so you keep getting paid should the Uber gig cease without warning.
> And, of course, a dashcam will shut up Barbie and keep that lie from spreading once the police see the video.
> 
> A little preparation reduces a lot of the stresses associated with our job.


It's definitely a learning experience.


----------



## reg barclay

Skiiman720 said:


> Well I've learned enough to know that I can't count on Uber and have to move on but until I find that I'll do it until they suspend me permanently.


I don't know how reliant you are on Uber. But my advice for anyone who is reliant on these kind of gig apps, is to sign up to as many of them as are available in their area (Lyft, Grubhub, Doordash etc). Then there's something to fall back on in case of losing access to the platform for whatever reason. I'm not recommending being reliant on gig apps, just giving advice for those who are.


----------



## Skiiman720

reg barclay said:


> I don't know how reliant you are on Uber. But my advice for anyone who is reliant on these kind of gig apps, is to sign up to as many of them as are available in their area (Lyft, Grubhub, Doordash etc). Then there's something to fall back on in case of losing access to the platform for whatever reason. I'm not recommending being reliant on gig apps, just giving advice for those who are.


I'm not going to rely on them anymore but that's good advice until I find my new calling.

It's a shame because I enjoy doing what I do and I'm good at it but it's a dead end on a full-time basis with Uber and Lyft.


----------



## UberBastid

Z129 said:


> A couple of those things can be avoided or at least dealt with. You can get properly insured so if you do get t-boned you'll be financially compensated. You can onboard with other gig-economy companies so you keep getting paid should the Uber gig cease without warning.
> And, of course, a dashcam will shut up Barbie and keep that lie from spreading once the police see the video.


I have done a lot of independent contractor jobs. For about ten years wifey and I processed about half of the foreclosures in two N. Cali counties. From eviction, to rehab, to marketing and sales. Good money at first. Not so good as time went on. 
I always had my own expenses: E&O insurance, umbrella policies, membership to NAR & CAR, MLS fees, licensing fees and continuing education, advertising, employees, etc. 
It's a constant benefit vs cost analysis, and some risk is always there. 
It has recently been clearly demonstrated that you need to keep those videos for at least 31 years. There IS no statue of limitations any more. Is it worth it to protect yourself that much -- for $6 an hour?
There are employers out there that will pay you twice as much - and you don't need to buy a damn camera.


----------



## Skiiman720

UberBastid said:


> I have done a lot of independent contractor jobs. For about ten years wifey and I processed about half of the foreclosures in two N. Cali counties. From eviction, to rehab, to marketing and sales. Good money at first. Not so good as time went on.
> I always had my own expenses: E&O insurance, umbrella policies, membership to NAR & CAR, MLS fees, licensing fees and continuing education, advertising, employees, etc.
> It's a constant benefit vs cost analysis, and some risk is always there.
> It has recently been clearly demonstrated that you need to keep those videos for at least 31 years. There IS no statue of limitations any more. Is it worth it to protect yourself that much -- for $6 an hour?
> There are employers out there that will pay you twice as much - and you don't need to buy a damn camera.


Lol $6 an hour? Believe me I would not be doing it for $6 an hour.

The problem is you can't average a high hourly rate on a full-time basis so if you want to average the high hourly rate you have to learn and be smart about it and only drive at the high demand and busy times or for special events and holidays and that wouldn't be a full-time job.

Weather driving for Uber and Lyft or not I still wanted to get a camera so that doesn't matter to me.


----------



## HotUberMess

reg barclay said:


> I don't know how reliant you are on Uber. But my advice for anyone who is reliant on these kind of gig apps, is to sign up to as many of them as are available in their area (Lyft, Grubhub, Doordash etc). Then there's something to fall back on in case of losing access to the platform for whatever reason. I'm not recommending being reliant on gig apps, just giving advice for those who are.


This right here. I signed up for Lyft and Uber at the same time so I wouldn't be at the mercy of either one. And it has really helped.


----------



## UberBastid

Skiiman720 said:


> Lol $6 an hour? Believe me I would not be doing it for $6 an hour.
> .


Do you know how much you are doing it for - after expenses? The number is different for everyone, so many variable expenses, and I don't care what your number is ... but, do you know? I'm amazed at how many drivers don't know. 
And, knowing it -- is it worth it _to you_?



Skiiman720 said:


> have to learn and be smart about it and only drive at the high demand and busy times or for special events and holidays.


Right. And that kind of strategy will expose you to being deactivated. Uber does not want experienced and profitable drivers out there. It's a zero sum game from Uber's perspective. Every dollar _you _make is a dollar they _don't _make, so if you make too much you'll attract attention.


----------



## Skiiman720

UberBastid said:


> Do you know how much you are doing it for - after expenses? The number is different for everyone, so many variable expenses, and I don't care what your number is ... but, do you know? I'm amazed at how many drivers don't know.
> And, knowing it -- is it worth it _to you_?
> 
> Right. And that kind of strategy will expose you to being deactivated. Uber does not want experienced and profitable drivers out there. It's a zero sum game from Uber's perspective. Every dollar _you _make is a dollar they _don't _make, so if you make too much you'll attract attention.


That doesn't make sense because the more I make the more they make.



Skiiman720 said:


> That doesn't make sense because the more I make the more they make.


also the number fluctuates but I can certainly tell you it's more than six bucks an hour. I'm not new at this.



reg barclay said:


> I believe standard Uber procedure in these kinds of pax accusations is to suspend and 'investigate' for 48 hours ,then reactivate. If the driver gets more accusations of the same nature (no idea how many or how frequently), then there is danger of full account deactivation.


Yeah I understand That they have to suspend pending investigation And I agree with it However Investigation Investigation process is Seriously flawed and one sided.

The party being accused should be told what the accusation is And have a chance tell their side of what may or may not have happened. In this case It didn't happen.

What it comes down to is drivers have zero protection from false accusations



Skiiman720 said:


> That doesn't make sense because the more I make the more they make.
> 
> also the number fluctuates but I can certainly tell you it's more than six bucks an hour. I'm not new at this.
> 
> Yeah I understand That they have to suspend pending investigation And I agree with it However Investigation Investigation process is Seriously flawed and one sided.
> 
> The party being accused should be told what the accusation is And have a chance tell their side of what may or may not have happened. In this case It didn't happen.
> 
> What it comes down to is drivers have zero protection from false accusations


Also I don't believe there were even was an investigation because there was nothing to investigate . It was not even just He said she said It was Strictly that rider said.And no evidence on either side to prove,disprove or investigate.Practice like that should be against the law.


----------



## UberBastid

_*That doesn't make sense because the more I make the more they make.*_

What they make is, really, irrelevant. As a self employed person, you are only concerned with what you make. The 'boss' has to leave enough meat on the bone for you - or you starve. And you can starve and not work for it. Might as well sit on your ass and starve; than die in harness.

My question was: Do you know what you make (profit) after all expenses per mile? Do you?
Do you know what your cost to drive one mile is? And, I don't because I don't know anything about what mileage you get in your car, or what insurance costs, or how often you have to get tires or brakes or oil changes ... its different for every person.

IRS has computed a number. They say its $0.545 per mile. Fifty four and a half cents per mile.
Do you know what Uber is paying you? How much per mile do you make? You have all the data to answer these questions - and if you are truly self employed you should know those numbers off the tip of your tongue. 
If you don't know - figure it out.

IRS is not doing any favor with their 55 cent per mile number. According to IRS that is BREAK EVEN. Lemme say it again ... what are you making ... and what is BREAK EVEN?


----------



## Skiiman720

UberBastid said:


> _*That doesn't make sense because the more I make the more they make.*_
> 
> What they make is, really, irrelevant. As a self employed person, you are only concerned with what you make. The 'boss' has to leave enough meat on the bone for you - or you starve. And you can starve and not work for it. Might as well sit on your ass and starve; than die in harness.
> 
> My question was: Do you know what you make (profit) after all expenses per mile? Do you?
> Do you know what your cost to drive one mile is? And, I don't because I don't know anything about what mileage you get in your car, or what insurance costs, or how often you have to get tires or brakes or oil changes ... its different for every person.
> 
> IRS has computed a number. They say its $0.545 per mile. Fifty four and a half cents per mile.
> Do you know what Uber is paying you? How much per mile do you make? You have all the data to answer these questions - and if you are truly self employed you should know those numbers off the tip of your tongue.
> If you don't know - figure it out.
> 
> IRS is not doing any favor with their 55 cent per mile number. According to IRS that is BREAK EVEN. Lemme say it again ... what are you making ... and what is BREAK EVEN?


What I mean by "it doesn't make sense because the more I make the more they make" Is in reference To them deactivating me for only driving during surges, primetime, holidays or special events when the money is decent instead of driving around For next to nothing.

As far as what my breakdown is and what I make I'm not gonna discuss with you because it is none of your damn business so stop trolling for it. I didn't ask you or anybody else what they make.That is completely rude and again none of your damn business.I know my averagely hour take Off the top of my head but again I'm not telling you.I thought you'd get it The first time What I just avoided answering the question. Do you get it now?

If you're bored go troll some other forum And have a great night.


----------



## UberBastid

Ok man. I'm not asking for an answer. I'm asking if YOU know if you're profitable. If you know the answer, and if it's ok with with you - then Uber on. If you make at least twice as much as your costs, then, rock on. If I spend a buck, I need to make a buck (that's two bucks back to me). I am not in business to 'break even.' 
These are questions that every successful business man asks himself before taking on a project, or investing in a business. And, believe this, he knows. 
I said, right off the top, that everybody's numbers are different. I don't care what yours are because I'm not driving your car, in your state, with your tax laws, and your insurance costs, and, and, and ...
I was asking if YOU KNOW what YOUR numbers are. 
I don't think you do. 
I'm not trolling. 
I got nothing to sell you. 
I don't care if you believe me, or want to talk to me ...

If you stop listening, I'll stop talking.
Its all up to you.


----------



## Daisey77

Skiiman720 - go into a Hub
Or Tweet them. We had a driver here that was deactivated. He was in the same situation. They refused to tell him what the reasoning was and were ignoring him. Based on what I'd heard from other drivers I suggested he tweet them. He eventually opened up a Twitter account and within 10 minutes of tweeting , he had an answer. He was also reactivated


----------



## Jerryk2

I pushed a guy up against the passenger door so the puke would go outside, his friends kept yelling at me to leave him alone. Yeah right.


----------



## Skiiman720

Jerryk2 said:


> I pushed a guy up against the passenger door so the puke would go outside, his friends kept yelling at me to leave him alone. Yeah right.


Based on the way Uber Handles riders false accusations It has no protection for drivers against these false accusations unless you call first to complain about something so maybe you should have pushed him out the damn door And then instantly called Uber and told them he assaulted you and then he opened the door and jumped out.

Last week I had a drunk guy in the back seat open the door and try to get out while my car was still moving.It does actually happen.

Seems like what it's coming down to is a,"you have to report them before they report you kind of thing" to have any chance against false accusations. And since we are not mind readers We would have to make up something and report every single rider. Stoop to their level so to speak. I know That's not what I wanna have to do but they leave you little choice If you wanna continue driving.

I'm too nice. From now on as long As I'm driving for Uber Or lyft even if it's just on the weekends I am reporting every rider for every little thing that's even just slightly off.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

mikes424 said:


> I don't understand how they can do an investigation without communicating with the accused.


Let me 'Splain how the investigation REALLY works.

This is truly what i honestly believe really happens.

Step 1. a serious complaint is filed
Step 2. They suspend you for an unknown period of time for their investigation
Step 3. NOTHING HAPPENS
Step 4. The customer gets their ride refunded
Step 5. You either get reactivated or completely and permanently fired

I had a drunk driving allegation on uber, I can't quite figure out what exactly they "investigated". If they did ANYTHING, they called the customer.

And for the life of me i can't figure out how that investigation went that i wasn't fired. Unless there wasn't actually an investigation...

I have 3 possibilities for how this went down, I'm going to follow Okom's razor and guess #3 was reality.

Possibility 1.

"Oh he wasn't really drunk, i take back my allegation but i still don't want to pay for the ride

Possibility 2. 
"An invisibility clock and blood/urine collection without me knowing, then they still decided to give them a refund AND NOT FIRE ME"

Possibility 3
Rohit told the customer they were going to investigate the situation, and a few days later I was reactivated and Rohit didn't actually do anything.

I mean which of these makes the most sense?


----------



## Skiiman720

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Let me 'Splain how the investigation REALLY works.
> 
> This is truly what i honestly believe really happens.
> 
> Step 1. a serious complaint is filed
> Step 2. They suspend you for an unknown period of time for their investigation
> Step 3. NOTHING HAPPENS
> Step 4. The customer gets their ride refunded
> Step 5. You either get reactivated or completely and permanently fired
> 
> I had a drunk driving allegation on uber, I can't quite figure out what exactly they "investigated". If they did ANYTHING, they called the customer.
> 
> And for the life of me i can't figure out how that investigation went that i wasn't fired. Unless there wasn't actually an investigation...
> 
> I have 3 possibilities for how this went down, I'm going to follow Okom's razor and guess #3 was reality.
> 
> Possibility 1.
> 
> "Oh he wasn't really drunk, i take back my allegation but i still don't want to pay for the ride
> 
> Possibility 2.
> "An invisibility clock and blood/urine collection without me knowing, then they still decided to give them a refund AND NOT FIRE ME"
> 
> Possibility 3
> Rohit told the customer they were going to investigate the situation, and a few days later I was reactivated and Rohit didn't actually do anything.
> 
> I mean which of these makes the most sense?





Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Let me 'Splain how the investigation REALLY works.
> 
> This is truly what i honestly believe really happens.
> 
> Step 1. a serious complaint is filed
> Step 2. They suspend you for an unknown period of time for their investigation
> Step 3. NOTHING HAPPENS
> Step 4. The customer gets their ride refunded
> Step 5. You either get reactivated or completely and permanently fired
> 
> I had a drunk driving allegation on uber, I can't quite figure out what exactly they "investigated". If they did ANYTHING, they called the customer.
> 
> And for the life of me i can't figure out how that investigation went that i wasn't fired. Unless there wasn't actually an investigation...
> 
> I have 3 possibilities for how this went down, I'm going to follow Okom's razor and guess #3 was reality.
> 
> Possibility 1.
> 
> "Oh he wasn't really drunk, i take back my allegation but i still don't want to pay for the ride
> 
> Possibility 2.
> "An invisibility clock and blood/urine collection without me knowing, then they still decided to give them a refund AND NOT FIRE ME"
> 
> Possibility 3
> Rohit told the customer they were going to investigate the situation, and a few days later I was reactivated and Rohit didn't actually do anything.
> 
> I mean which of these makes the most sense?


In my case It did not happen so there was nothing to investigate, there was no evidence proving or disproving it either way. It was strictly that riders word and nothing else, not even both sides of the story.

There was no investigation. That's why they either couldn't answer or they refused to answer any of my questions. And again they also failed to ask me any questions regarding the case.

Okay so they put me on ice and ghosted me for 4 days,and then came back and said their investigation was complete and the case was closed and they have reactivated me but if I do it again I will be permanently deactivated.

My question was do what exactly? You reactivated me so clearly I didn't do it.

There was no explanation of the complaint and no questions asked of me in the investigation. It was a one-sided investigation if at all.

The fact that they came back and reactivated me indicates that they they found the complaint to be false. Otherwise they would not have reactivated me. So if there's a non-guilty verdict how could I have a strike against me and be permanently deactivated if there's ever another complaint?

These questions are rhetorical because nobody here knows the true answers to any of them. Only Uber does. And clearly Uber does exactly what Uber wants to do,right or wrong, legal or illegal.

Why? Because they can and not be held accountable.

So figuratively speaking, in my case along with many others i'm sure, I am being partially sentenced so to speak for a crime that I was I was found not guilty of doing.


----------



## Christinebitg

What you're apparently not getting is that there's no *real* investigation. It's just a timeout for the driver, followed by reinstatement (usually) unless there have been other accusations made against that driver.

You said it yourself, there's nothing to investigate. Somewhere in someone's procedure manual, there's a policy statement that says there's a timeout of X days duration for a first time impaired driving complaint.

I mean, if you had created this automated system, how would YOU do it?

Christine


----------



## UberLaLa

Lyft so smart....these type of shenanigans not only cause Uber drivers to hate Uber, but gets Lyft drivers only batting for their team, if and when the Uber driver is finally fully deactivated.


----------



## SatMan

Skiiman720 said:


> Yes I'm shopping for one as we speak.it's not going to help me in the future with Uber but still good to have. Just having a hard time picking one LOL


*Vantrue N2 Pro Uber Dual Dash Cam Infrared Night Vision Dual 1920x1080P Front and Cabin Dash Camera (2.5K 2560x1440P Single Front) 1.5" 310° Car Camera w/Sony Sensor, Parking Mode, Support 256GB max*


----------



## Skiiman720

SatMan said:


> *Vantrue N2 Pro Uber Dual Dash Cam Infrared Night Vision Dual 1920x1080P Front and Cabin Dash Camera (2.5K 2560x1440P Single Front) 1.5" 310° Car Camera w/Sony Sensor, Parking Mode, Support 256GB max*


I just ordered one of these last night actually.


----------



## UberLaLa

UberLaLa said:


> Lyft so smart....these type of shenanigans not only cause Uber drivers to hate Uber, but gets Lyft drivers only batting for their team, if and when the Uber driver is finally fully deactivated.


To be clear...wouldn't doubt if the _False Claims, _sometimes aren't Lyft employees trying to get Uber drivers deactivated


----------



## SatMan

Skiiman720 said:


> I just ordered one of these last night actually.


Just remember to bring it in at night when it's really cold. Double check if you need a sign to notify riders of cameras. Just that alone will make pax think twice about false accusations. But not all cause uber won't want to see it anyways. But it will help in small claims court.


----------



## Skiiman720

Christinebitg said:


> What you're apparently not getting is that there's no *real* investigation. It's just a timeout for the driver, followed by reinstatement (usually) unless there have been other accusations made against that driver.
> 
> You said it yourself, there's nothing to investigate. Somewhere in someone's procedure manual, there's a policy statement that says there's a timeout of X days duration for a first time impaired driving complaint.
> 
> I mean, if you had created this automated system, how would YOU do it?
> 
> Christine


ummm I know there is no investigation. I flat out said that there was no investigation.That's why I said my questions were rhetorical. Because this practice by Uber makes no sense,is completely wrong and nobody here Including myself has the answers as to why.

Uber does not care one bit About the drivers driving under their platform.

Uber Doesn't care how bad it makes them look.

Uber is laughing all the way to the bank.

Uber is evil.


----------



## SatMan

Skiiman720 said:


> ummm I know there is no investigation. I flat out said that there was no investigation.That's why I said my questions were rhetorical. Because this practice by Uber makes no sense,is completely wrong and nobody here Including myself has the answers as to why.
> 
> Uber does not care one bit About the drivers driving under their platform.
> 
> Uber Doesn't care how bad it makes them look.
> 
> Uber is laughing all the way to the bank.
> 
> Uber is evil.



I agree.....

Uber knows that we will not 
retaliate against them or the rider. It's too hard to do that..... It take too much time and money. 
They don't tell you the facts because fear of the unknown is our own enemy.

I am still waiting for that one "rich" driver to take a rider to court over this. But then again it most likely has already happened. We just don't know about it.
There is the IDG in NY.


----------



## Skiiman720

SatMan said:


> Just remember to bring it in at night when it's really cold. Double check if you need a sign to notify riders of cameras. Just that alone will make pax think twice about false accusations. But not all cause uber won't want to see it anyways. But it will help in small claims court.


Thank you, I will do that.

in New Jersey I'm good only one party has to consent to the recording in that party can be me.

I know Uber won't look at it but you're right it can deter these false claims and be useful in court if need be.


----------



## UberLaLa

Skiiman720 said:


> *Uber does not care one bit About the drivers driving under their platform.
> 
> Uber Doesn't care how bad it makes them look. *
> 
> Uber is *cry*ing all the way to the bank.
> 
> *Uber is evil.*


_Fixed those for ya...
_


----------



## Skiiman720

UberLaLa said:


> _Fixed those for ya..._


If they are really crying then they deserve it.


----------



## UberLaLa

Skiiman720 said:


> If they are really crying then they deserve it.


Would you cry if you lost a *BILLION *dollars a quarter?


----------



## Skiiman720

UberLaLa said:


> Would you cry if you lost a *BILLION *dollars a quarter?


If that's true It's their own fault And they deserve Everything they have coming to them.

Also if that's the case then they should just fold


----------



## UberLaLa

Skiiman720 said:


> If that's true It's their own fault And they deserve Everything they have coming to them.
> 
> Also if that's the case then they should just fold


https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ter-as-growth-in-bookings-slows-idUSKCN1NJ2YM

*Uber posts $1 billion loss in quarter as growth in bookings slows*
BUSINESS NEWS
NOVEMBER 14, 2018 / 1:03 PM / 2 DAYS AGO

Been like that for going on 3 years now...

Every.
Single.
Quarter.


----------



## Skiiman720

It's not the drivers fault That They are being sued left and right.


UberLaLa said:


> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ter-as-growth-in-bookings-slows-idUSKCN1NJ2YM
> 
> *Uber posts $1 billion loss in quarter as growth in bookings slows*
> BUSINESS NEWS
> NOVEMBER 14, 2018 / 1:03 PM / 2 DAYS AGO
> 
> Been like that for going on 3 years now...
> 
> Every.
> Single.
> Quarter.


Well to be honest I haven't really read those reports but if you're losing a billion dollars a quarter for 3 years I think it's time to give up And shut down .

Besides you can't believe everything you read

Also it's not the drivers fault that they are being sued left and right for bad practices.


----------



## UberLaLa




----------



## LAbDog65

I am sorry. Hope it is over soon. I believe drivers have the right to know who complained and what they complained about. How can we defend ourselves otherwise. Yes, most of us do have dash cams but I doubt Uber even looks at them or cares. Uber's slogan is the pax is always right.


----------



## RaleighUber

Skiiman720 said:


> First of all I didn't think I worked for Uber. I thought I worked for myself and was just using their platform.


Yes, this is the insidious side of the Uber "platform" where drivers are "independent." When they ban you from the platform, you don't feel very "independent" or contractor-like. Hope you get re-instated to keep earning but find a way to retire from Uber Driving. I did.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Skiiman720 said:


> On Saturday I received an email stating that my account was put on hold pending investigation due to a Rider complaint. When I replied asking what the complaint was not only did they refuse to tell me but after trying to email them for information a couple more times to no avail they wouldn't even reply back at all and now just a little over three days later they still refuse to answer my emails.Finally a driver support rep admitted to me that the original message thread from the investigation department is still open and that they are indeed flat out ignoring me.Also the driver support reps seem to have a script to help them dance around having to answer legitimate questions that either they don't have answers to or Uber doesn't want answered. The same exact thing happens and is said every time I call them and they have no information other than what I already know. Like a broken record.The First time they said the investigation would be complete in 24 hours,after 24 hours they said it takes 24 to 48 hours,now after more than 72 hours they're telling me there is no time frame on the investigations and never was. The time frames are the only thing that changed each time I called. And on top of it there is nobody above driver support apparently. No way to contact anyone from the investigation team. Lol I have to try to laugh to keep from crying or beating my head against the wall which is what it feels like after dealing with this for 3 straight days.Needless to say I am really beside myself over this. Lost 3 days of income so far including Saturday night the busiest night of course and at a very bad time for me. I am a standup,honest and friendly guy, I don't do drugs or drink alcohol. And I am a safe driver and my record proves that.And with a 4.96 star rating, 2065 trips in just over one and a half years with many compliments and no prior complaints I can't even imagine what I could have done to piss somebody off so bad. The fact of the matter is there are sick people out there that get off on trying to ruin or disrupt other people's lives. Some that just love to complain and people that no matter what you do for them or how good/comfortabel/smooth the trip is they are going to complain. And As more of these sick people realize or learn that all it takes is a false report to get a driver canned the faster drivers will be dropping like flies with this bizarre and unreasonable policy that Uber has in place. Uber and Lyft have an overabundance of drivers now but they better hope it doesn't get depleted over this and many other policies they have in place or have recently changed to benefit them and hurt the Riders and the drivers. You just can't please everybody but I certainly try my best with all my Riders and I can say i have never had a confrontation with any of them. The sad thing is other than a dash cam which I still haven't gotten, drivers have 0 protection from people like this and even with a dash cam you're not fully protected.I totally get and agree that with serious accusations they have to put accounts on hold and investigate but in my case and I'm sure many others I feel I deserve and have a right to know what I'm being accused of at least.Uber really needs to reevaluate their policy on this and come up with a better one that's not one-sided. I'm all about protection of the riders and the drivers alike but it has to be fair.And after reading other stories don't have a lot of faith that they are going to fairly resolve this and get me back on the road.How can a one-sided investigation be fair?Probably doesn't matter anymore anyway because as this carries on as a mystery to me the more frustrated I get the more I speak my mind and that's never good. But I've about had it. The only thing I can say and it's not good is that after doing a little research and reading other people's stories I know I'm not alone on this and it's actually common.The only thing is in most of the other stories I've read the driver knew what they were being suspended and investigated for. I still don't. All I know is that my account is on hold due to passenger complaint. Actual complaint is a secret so far.According to drivers support it's a temporary hold, One support rep called it waitlisted. With no time frame on completion of investigation or reinstatement. I still drive for Lyft but they do not have much of a market in my area. Not near as much as Uber does. And lyft is still a little bit cheaper for the Riders. At least in my area.It's going to be a struggle until I find a new job and or Uber reinstates me. And to be honest I have no faith that Uber is going to reinstate me based on the way they've handled this and many other cases like it so far. Very unprofessional to say the least for a giant company like this. Not so much that it's happening but they they are so blatant about it and are not even trying to justify most of it. Anyway sorry for rambling but Thanks for letting me share,it does help a little and good luck to all of you still driving. Hopefully Uber will do the right thing for me and the many many others that are being wrongfully accused of things they didn't do.


Maybe the complaint was that you ramble on in conversation.


----------



## UberLaLa

LAbDog65 said:


> I am sorry. Hope it is over soon. I believe drivers have the right to know who complained and what they complained about. How can we defend ourselves otherwise. Yes, most of us do have dash cams but I doubt Uber even looks at them or cares. Uber's slogan is the *driver* is always *wrong*.


_Fixed that for ya..._


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

Skiiman720 said:


> Very unprofessional to say the least for a giant company like this. Not so much that it's happening but they they are so blatant about it and are not even trying to justify most of it. Anyway sorry for rambling but Thanks for letting me share,it does help a little and good luck to all of you still driving. Hopefully Uber will do the right thing for me and the many many others that are being wrongfully accused of things they didn't do.


Yes Its really embaressing how immature an "entity" can be. Be as it may, this is the time where you have to remind yourself that you have to as usual rake through all the bullshit, because we both know this system as a whole was setup with the avg driver, well being really below avg, you know the kind of average that naturally goes down when you start moving backwards (the lax age of cars that are the minimum requirement, etc etc.

Start a new message to support.
Cut and paste as you choose (dont spend too much time on it, because you know they wont be). As apparent by the lack of progress on your investigation. "Investigation," is just UBer talk for: "HAHAHA, we dont have any local resources to do any kind of investigation in any city. It just gives us time to figure out how were going to get rid of you and make it look like your fault!" 
. Anyways, just make sure you have the "trigger" words inserted within the body of your message to them, so that it can get routed to the correct human, who can see it for the first time. SMH. Im assuming you have enough creative latitude to figure out which words you need to have in there to get someone with a heartbeats attention. Good luck and report back if you made any progress.

Also where you start thinking like the system then you know exactly how to bypass it more efficiently. Keep in mind that I would start out with a fresh angle/approach/tone/word choice once you are ready to revive them. They are so dumb that you have to be UBER persistent, no pun! You will get a response (good cop bad cop type of contrast)


----------



## DexNex

Skiiman720 said:


> On Saturday I received an email stating that my account was put on hold pending investigation due to a Rider complaint. When I replied asking what the complaint was not only did they refuse to tell me but after trying to email them for information a couple more times to no avail they wouldn't even reply back at all and now just a little over three days later they still refuse to answer my emails.Finally a driver support rep admitted to me that the original message thread from the investigation department is still open and that they are indeed flat out ignoring me.Also the driver support reps seem to have a script to help them dance around having to answer legitimate questions that either they don't have answers to or Uber doesn't want answered. The same exact thing happens and is said every time I call them and they have no information other than what I already know. Like a broken record.The First time they said the investigation would be complete in 24 hours,after 24 hours they said it takes 24 to 48 hours,now after more than 72 hours they're telling me there is no time frame on the investigations and never was. The time frames are the only thing that changed each time I called. And on top of it there is nobody above driver support apparently. No way to contact anyone from the investigation team. Lol I have to try to laugh to keep from crying or beating my head against the wall which is what it feels like after dealing with this for 3 straight days.Needless to say I am really beside myself over this. Lost 3 days of income so far including Saturday night the busiest night of course and at a very bad time for me. I am a standup,honest and friendly guy, I don't do drugs or drink alcohol. And I am a safe driver and my record proves that.And with a 4.96 star rating, 2065 trips in just over one and a half years with many compliments and no prior complaints I can't even imagine what I could have done to piss somebody off so bad. The fact of the matter is there are sick people out there that get off on trying to ruin or disrupt other people's lives. Some that just love to complain and people that no matter what you do for them or how good/comfortabel/smooth the trip is they are going to complain. And As more of these sick people realize or learn that all it takes is a false report to get a driver canned the faster drivers will be dropping like flies with this bizarre and unreasonable policy that Uber has in place. Uber and Lyft have an overabundance of drivers now but they better hope it doesn't get depleted over this and many other policies they have in place or have recently changed to benefit them and hurt the Riders and the drivers. You just can't please everybody but I certainly try my best with all my Riders and I can say i have never had a confrontation with any of them. The sad thing is other than a dash cam which I still haven't gotten, drivers have 0 protection from people like this and even with a dash cam you're not fully protected.I totally get and agree that with serious accusations they have to put accounts on hold and investigate but in my case and I'm sure many others I feel I deserve and have a right to know what I'm being accused of at least.Uber really needs to reevaluate their policy on this and come up with a better one that's not one-sided. I'm all about protection of the riders and the drivers alike but it has to be fair.And after reading other stories don't have a lot of faith that they are going to fairly resolve this and get me back on the road.How can a one-sided investigation be fair?Probably doesn't matter anymore anyway because as this carries on as a mystery to me the more frustrated I get the more I speak my mind and that's never good. But I've about had it. The only thing I can say and it's not good is that after doing a little research and reading other people's stories I know I'm not alone on this and it's actually common.The only thing is in most of the other stories I've read the driver knew what they were being suspended and investigated for. I still don't. All I know is that my account is on hold due to passenger complaint. Actual complaint is a secret so far.According to drivers support it's a temporary hold, One support rep called it waitlisted. With no time frame on completion of investigation or reinstatement. I still drive for Lyft but they do not have much of a market in my area. Not near as much as Uber does. And lyft is still a little bit cheaper for the Riders. At least in my area.It's going to be a struggle until I find a new job and or Uber reinstates me. And to be honest I have no faith that Uber is going to reinstate me based on the way they've handled this and many other cases like it so far. Very unprofessional to say the least for a giant company like this. Not so much that it's happening but they they are so blatant about it and are not even trying to justify most of it. Anyway sorry for rambling but Thanks for letting me share,it does help a little and good luck to all of you still driving. Hopefully Uber will do the right thing for me and the many many others that are being wrongfully accused of things they didn't do.


Wall of text. Paragraphs are your friend.

Uber does not investigate over weekends. When you are quoted 24-72 hours, those are business days.

Local regulations normally require the TNC to deactivate you for 72 hours if you are reported for driving under the influence of drugs/alcohol.


----------



## TDR

steveK2016 said:


> They aren't actually investigating. It's just a 48 hour temporary suspension. Take the lick and move on.
> Just accept request with rating 4.8 and above. For sure you not going to make money. But driving for Lyft make you earnings. Be smart and stay out 4star and below.
> Oh, and use paragraphs. I read one line and decided to stop. No one is reading that wall.


Just accept request with rating 4.8 and above. For sure you not going to make money. But driving for Lyft make you earnings. Be smart and stay out 4star and below.


----------



## TBone

tohunt4me said:


> A Union would hold these clowns accountable !
> 
> We must have Union Representation and Due Process !


No No No. People out here complaining they can't make any money and now you want to give it away to a union so they can complain they have even less cash.


----------



## tohunt4me

TBone said:


> No No No. People out here complaining they can't make any money and now you want to give it away to a union so they can complain they have even less cash.


A Union would demand Accountability for False Accusations and Deactivations !

A Union would require Driver Compensation.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever

tohunt4me said:


> A Union would demand Accountability for False Accusations and Deactivations !
> 
> A Union would require Driver Compensation.


A union also DEMAND DUES!!! from the working poor driver MOST OF WHICH NEVER have uber Corp. issues.

PTimers, retirees, house moms & dads and students wanting pizza money have zero interest in unions or dues. Aforementioned represent a big chunk of drivers


----------



## tohunt4me

The RIDER should ALSO BE SUSPENDED.

PENDING OUTCOME OF THE " "INVESTIGATION".


Skiiman720 said:


> On Saturday I received an email stating that my account was put on hold pending investigation due to a Rider complaint. When I replied asking what the complaint was not only did they refuse to tell me but after trying to email them for information a couple more times to no avail they wouldn't even reply back at all and now just a little over three days later they still refuse to answer my emails.Finally a driver support rep admitted to me that the original message thread from the investigation department is still open and that they are indeed flat out ignoring me.Also the driver support reps seem to have a script to help them dance around having to answer legitimate questions that either they don't have answers to or Uber doesn't want answered. The same exact thing happens and is said every time I call them and they have no information other than what I already know. Like a broken record.The First time they said the investigation would be complete in 24 hours,after 24 hours they said it takes 24 to 48 hours,now after more than 72 hours they're telling me there is no time frame on the investigations and never was. The time frames are the only thing that changed each time I called. And on top of it there is nobody above driver support apparently. No way to contact anyone from the investigation team. Lol I have to try to laugh to keep from crying or beating my head against the wall which is what it feels like after dealing with this for 3 straight days.Needless to say I am really beside myself over this. Lost 3 days of income so far including Saturday night the busiest night of course and at a very bad time for me. I am a standup,honest and friendly guy, I don't do drugs or drink alcohol. And I am a safe driver and my record proves that.And with a 4.96 star rating, 2065 trips in just over one and a half years with many compliments and no prior complaints I can't even imagine what I could have done to piss somebody off so bad. The fact of the matter is there are sick people out there that get off on trying to ruin or disrupt other people's lives. Some that just love to complain and people that no matter what you do for them or how good/comfortabel/smooth the trip is they are going to complain. And As more of these sick people realize or learn that all it takes is a false report to get a driver canned the faster drivers will be dropping like flies with this bizarre and unreasonable policy that Uber has in place. Uber and Lyft have an overabundance of drivers now but they better hope it doesn't get depleted over this and many other policies they have in place or have recently changed to benefit them and hurt the Riders and the drivers. You just can't please everybody but I certainly try my best with all my Riders and I can say i have never had a confrontation with any of them. The sad thing is other than a dash cam which I still haven't gotten, drivers have 0 protection from people like this and even with a dash cam you're not fully protected.I totally get and agree that with serious accusations they have to put accounts on hold and investigate but in my case and I'm sure many others I feel I deserve and have a right to know what I'm being accused of at least.Uber really needs to reevaluate their policy on this and come up with a better one that's not one-sided. I'm all about protection of the riders and the drivers alike but it has to be fair.And after reading other stories don't have a lot of faith that they are going to fairly resolve this and get me back on the road.How can a one-sided investigation be fair?Probably doesn't matter anymore anyway because as this carries on as a mystery to me the more frustrated I get the more I speak my mind and that's never good. But I've about had it. The only thing I can say and it's not good is that after doing a little research and reading other people's stories I know I'm not alone on this and it's actually common.The only thing is in most of the other stories I've read the driver knew what they were being suspended and investigated for. I still don't. All I know is that my account is on hold due to passenger complaint. Actual complaint is a secret so far.According to drivers support it's a temporary hold, One support rep called it waitlisted. With no time frame on completion of investigation or reinstatement. I still drive for Lyft but they do not have much of a market in my area. Not near as much as Uber does. And lyft is still a little bit cheaper for the Riders. At least in my area.It's going to be a struggle until I find a new job and or Uber reinstates me. And to be honest I have no faith that Uber is going to reinstate me based on the way they've handled this and many other cases like it so far. Very unprofessional to say the least for a giant company like this. Not so much that it's happening but they they are so blatant about it and are not even trying to justify most of it. Anyway sorry for rambling but Thanks for letting me share,it does help a little and good luck to all of you still driving. Hopefully Uber will do the right thing for me and the many many others that are being wrongfully accused of things they didn't do.





UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> A union also DEMAND DUES!!! from the working poor driver MOST OF WHICH NEVER have uber Corp. issues.
> 
> PTimers, retirees, house moms & dads and students wanting pizza money have zero interest in unions or dues. Aforementioned represent a big chunk of drivers


You have NO WORKERS RIGHTS PRESENTLY !
YOU ARE DENIED YOUR CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHT TO " FACE YOUR ACCUSER " !
You ALLOW Uber to VIOLATE THE U.S. CONSTITUTION !!!

Are you Happy with this abuse ?

Dues could be a NICKEL A RIDE !

Even " part timer hobbyists " could easily Afford !

A Union could actually be a good thing for Uber also.
It would probably provide actual testing regarding false impairment complaints.

It could handle Arbitration.
Which is stagnet and costing Uber a FORTUNE RIGHT NOW !

Many corporations want Unions.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever

tohunt4me said:


> The RIDER should ALSO BE SUSPENDED.
> 
> PENDING OUTCOME OF THE " "INVESTIGATION".
> 
> You have NO WORKERS RIGHTS PRESENTLY !
> 
> Are you Happy with this abuse ?


Louisiana tohunt4me, I gotst me a FT J O B because I'm educated, certified and skilled.
I DF to work and DF home to deduct my commuting expenses..... no matter what SEAL Team 5 says 

5 days a week, 10 rides or less a week for past 4 years
I have zero issues with uber Corp.

It's a gig, too many try to make it a FT career, fail and complain endlessly like crybabys. U can't make Low Skill a high wage job nor expect a living wage from a pt gig.

Retirees, PTimers, house wives & husbands and student wanting pizza money, ALL HAVE THE RIGHT IDEA.


----------



## tohunt4me

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Louisiana tohunt4me, I gotst me a FT J O B because I'm educated, certified and skilled.
> I DF to work and DF home to deduct my commuting expenses..... no matter what SEAL Team 5 says
> 
> 5 days a week, 10 rides or less a week for past 4 years
> I have zero issues with uber Corp.
> 
> It's a gig, too many try to make it a FT career, fail and complain endlessly like crybabys. U can't make Low Skill a high wage job


It is a " Gig" to YOU !
Not everyone shares YOUR summation.

A UNION would provide ACTUAL WORKER REPRESENTATION DURING FREQUENT UBER " CONTRACT REVISIONS" which are constantly thrust at us WITHOUT NOTICE !


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever

tohunt4me said:


> It is a " Gig" to YOU !
> Not everyone shares YOUR summation.


Dude, it ain't FT employment. It doesn't offer a living 40 hour a week wage.
Stop trying to make it something it's NOT.

FT uber means you'll 4Ever be the working poor.

What's YOUR beef??? you haven't driven in years !!!

I'm done with this tired old cry baby worn out topic

 BYE


----------



## tohunt4me

And
A UNION has LOBBYING POWER !

Government Representation regarding RIDESHARE LAW !

This will be of utmost importance to ALL
IN THE FUTURE !

You must look at the BIGGER PICTURE
AS A.I. & ROBOTICS INTRUDE INTO EVERY ASPECT OF HUMAN LIFE !

IF YOU DO NOT DO IT NOW

IT MAY BE TOO LATE IN THE FUTURE.


----------



## SatMan

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> A union also DEMAND DUES!!! from the working poor driver MOST OF WHICH NEVER have uber Corp. issues.
> 
> PTimers, retirees, house moms & dads and students wanting pizza money have zero interest in unions or dues. Aforementioned represent a big chunk of drivers


Well, I'm a part timer/retired. *I am more than willing to pay union dues or whatever it take to help drivers. *I have paid for car insurance all my life. Only needed it 3 times. Very happy I had it each time. *Small price to pay for most of my life.

Uber DEMANDS 40-60% OF THE FARE MOST OF THE TIME.*
* MOST OF THE WORKING POOR DRIVERS DON'T EVEN KNOW THEY ARE GETTING SCREWED OVER.*



UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Louisiana tohunt4me, I gotst me a FT J O B because I'm educated, certified and skilled.
> I DF to work and DF home to deduct my commuting expenses..... no matter what SEAL Team 5 says
> 
> *5 days a week, 10 rides or less a week for past 4 years*
> *I have zero issues with uber Corp.*
> 
> It's a gig, too many try to make it a FT career, fail and complain endlessly like crybabys. U can't make Low Skill a high wage job nor expect a living wage from a pt gig.
> 
> *Retirees, PTimers, house wives & husbands and student wanting pizza money*, ALL HAVE THE RIGHT IDEA.


************************
Glad it's working out for you.....*BUT YOU ARE NOT MOST OF US! WE ALL DESERVE A FAIR FARE...UBER SHOULD NEVER MAKE MORE THAN THE DRIVER ON ANY TRIP.*


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever

SatMan said:


> Well, I'm a part timer/retired. *I am more than willing to pay union dues or whatever it take to help drivers. *I have paid for car insurance all my life. Only needed it 3 times. Very happy I had it each time. *Small price to pay for most of my life.
> 
> Uber DEMANDS 40-60% OF THE FARE MOST OF THE TIME.*
> * MOST OF THE WORKING POOR DRIVERS DON'T EVEN KNOW THEY ARE GETTING SCREWED OVER.*
> 
> ************************
> Glad it's working out for you.....*BUT YOU ARE NOT MOST OF US! WE ALL DESERVE A FAIR FARE...UBER SHOULD NEVER MAKE MORE THAN THE DRIVER ON ANY TRIP.*


QUIT!!!!!!
but you can't, can you. Because u have nowhere else to go.
Uber knows this and will continue to treat you as disposable non-employees
Kicking you in the nutz whenever they want.

Unending supply of drivers. Thousands sign up Everyday.

SatMan >>>>>If uber had NEVER been started 10 years ago, No ride share from any company, No app.
What Would You Be Doing to earn a living Today ????


----------



## SatMan

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> QUIT!!!!!!
> but you can't, can you. Because u have nowhere else to go.
> Uber knows this and will continue to treat you as disposable non-employees
> Kicking you in the nutz whenever they want.
> 
> Unending supply of drivers. Thousands sign up Everyday.
> 
> SatMan >>>>>If uber had NEVER been started 10 years ago, No ride share from any company, No app.
> What Would You Be Doing to earn a living Today ????


I would be driving an 18 wheeler..... In both rush hour traffic.....I choose the hours I drive, not uber. AND I KNOW HOW TO KICK BACK!!!! *YOU CAN KEEP YOUR *
*NEGATIVE GARBAGE AND GO WORK FOR UBER...  I HAVE BETTER THINGS TO DO.*


----------



## Juggalo9er

tohunt4me said:


> A Union would hold these clowns accountable !
> 
> We must have Union Representation and Due Process !


I am in a union.... do you really think that 
A. A union would want to represent uber drivers
B. A union would spend money on arbitration every time someone got suspended


----------



## Christinebitg

tohunt4me said:


> YOU ARE DENIED YOUR CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHT TO " FACE YOUR ACCUSER " !


You are confused about how this works.

The Constitution talks about the obligations of the federal government, and in some cases, the state and local governments.

There is no right to face your accuser when it's a corporation.

There is no right to free speech when it's a corporation.

Go look it up.


----------



## BigRedDriver

touberornottouber said:


> Also if you didn't touch a passenger in any way I would continue to fight it with them because note the last part. Basically they are saying "We will let it go this time but if another passenger makes a (false) report 1,000 trips from now we will permanently deactivate you." Uber uses past reports as "evidence" against you. So if you are innocent then continue fighting, offer dash cam footage, etc. Tell them you want it off your record completely because you are absolutely not guilty of any such thing (assuming you aren't).


At a bare minimum, put your innocence in writing, send certified mail, return receipt requested. Keep copies of the signed letter and the certified receipt. When the certification of delivery is returned to you, staple it to the rest.

Paper trails, always create paper trails.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever

tohunt4me said:


> It is a " Gig" to YOU !
> Not everyone shares YOUR summation.
> 
> A UNION would provide ACTUAL WORKER REPRESENTATION DURING FREQUENT UBER " CONTRACT REVISIONS" which are constantly thrust at us WITHOUT NOTICE !


Well then, the "others" are living a fantasy


----------

